# easiest to handle



## DavidJames91 (May 18, 2012)

in your guys opinion what is the easiest venomous snake to handle? just wondering


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Western hognose.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

DavidJames91 said:


> in your guys opinion what is the easiest venomous snake to handle? just wondering


One that doesn't have a pulse.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

sounds like your about ready to apply ey? if so the following are pretty docile

king cobras, mamba's or any of the fast spitting cobra's would be a great first choice


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Seems like a charming section for those wanting to learn.


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

think what there trying to says is ,not all the same sp of snake have the same nature,somebody could have a mamba thats ok to handle ,and others could be hectic


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

All snakes are different there are some that are definately not easy to handle most elapids, where as even with the most placid of snake species you can have aggressive examples it all depended on the individual snake.


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

It depends what you need to do with them. There are loads of snakes that will sit like a flaccid sausage on the end of a hook, couldn't be easier to move from one box to another. That is all well and good until you need to get them into a tube, or pin them. It also depends on what you find easy. Some people are good at juggling snakes between hooks, I personally find it much easier to tail moderate size cobras than I do trying to balance slippery little vipers.

In short, there is no answer to your question. Define handling, what specifically do you mean?

David.


----------



## DavidJames91 (May 18, 2012)

thanks to the genuine replies

I guess I mean which of them do you find easiest to manipulate but I guess that also depends on ur handling skills


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

A big chubby, lazy Gaboon viper


----------



## Vidi Vici Veni (May 30, 2012)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> A big chubby, lazy Gaboon viper


Lol. God they're beautiful. I love the head of them. And apparently inject enough venom to kill several men in one bite. Lovely.


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

Love Gaboons. Read somewhere the other day about a whopper of a Gaboon... 81lbs :|


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Love Gaboons. Read somewhere the other day about a whopper of a Gaboon... 81lbs :|


 Wow I thought even heavy Gaboons were only around 40lbs! :blush:


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

DogMan84 said:


> Wow I thought even heavy Gaboons were only around 40lbs! :blush:


Racking my brains trying to remember where I read it. I swear it was in New Scientist the other day, say it was the heaviest venomous snake. But then I just googlesearched for it to find the source and apparently Guiness holds a 34lb Eastern diamondback rattler as the heaviest +shrug+ I may have dreamt up an 80lb Gaboon. Maybe he'd just eaten?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Racking my brains trying to remember where I read it. I swear it was in New Scientist the other day, say it was the heaviest venomous snake. But then I just googlesearched for it to find the source and apparently Guiness holds a 34lb Eastern diamondback rattler as the heaviest +shrug+ I may have dreamt up an 80lb Gaboon. Maybe he'd just eaten?


Thats 36kg.... that seems excessive for a 4-5ft snake? 

I know they are thick set.... but seriously?


----------



## gmccurdie (Jun 1, 2012)

One record it does hold, and you can/will achieve this at home#, is for the longest fangs.:whistling2:



#_if you have the relevant licence_


----------



## PrincessStegosaurus (May 27, 2012)

I swear I must have dreamt it up. I remember reading it and going 'whoaaa.. 6 stone...' I swear I saw it in New Scientist or Nature at work. +twirls imaginary moustache..+ feck, I'll have to go hunt for it.


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> I swear I must have dreamt it up. I remember reading it and going 'whoaaa.. 6 stone...' I swear I saw it in New Scientist or Nature at work. +twirls imaginary moustache..+ feck, I'll have to go hunt for it.


 It was prob the Guinness world record people with their crazy claims like 30ft Retics etc.. :lol2:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

PrincessStegosaurus said:


> Love Gaboons. Read somewhere the other day about a whopper of a Gaboon... 81lbs :|


that's about the same weight as a 12-14foot burm......


----------

